# Which is the best Ayurvedic medicine for a high blood pressure?



## Derek Wilson (Feb 9, 2020)

There are several ways that you can help to manage your blood pressure and reduce your risk of coronary heart disease.

Have your blood pressure checked regularly, as part of an assessment of your overall risk of heart, stroke, and blood vessel disease. The higher your risk, the more often than you should have these checks.


Be smoke-free.
Limit your alcohol intake.
Achieve and maintain a healthy body weight.
Be active every day. Do 30 minutes or more of moderate-intensity physical activity on most, if not all, days of the week.
Enjoy healthy eating. Choose mainly plant-based foods, such as vegetables, fruits, and legumes (dried peas, dried beans, and lentils), and grain-based foods (preferably wholegrain), such as bread, pasta, noodles, and rice.
Consume moderate amounts of lean meats, poultry, fish and reduced-fat dairy products

Thanks and Good Luck!


----------



## REHH (Feb 9, 2020)

Mukta Vati


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 9, 2020)

Good tips.

Carditone in addition is also very good option.


----------



## ordawg1 (Feb 9, 2020)

Lots of water ~


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 10, 2020)

WesleyInman said:


> Good tips.
> 
> Carditone in addition is also very good option.



Yes, to support blood pressure levels already within the normal range and also has calming properties, and several other herbs and minerals.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 10, 2020)

ordawg1 said:


> Lots of water ~



So important!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 9, 2020)

Of course, medicines alone will not help, you must also choose a healthier diet and lifestyle that assists the medicines and helps in keeping your blood pressure in control.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 16, 2020)

Have your blood pressure checked regularly, as part of an assessment of your overall risk of heart, stroke, and blood vessel disease. The higher your risk, the more often than you should have these checks.



Be smoke-free.
Limit your alcohol intake.
Achieve and maintain a healthy body weight.
Be active every day. Do 30 minutes or more of moderate-intensity physical activity on most, if not all, days of the week.
Enjoy healthy eating. Choose mainly plant-based foods, such as vegetables, fruits, and legumes (dried peas, dried beans, and lentils), and grain-based foods (preferably wholegrain), such as bread, pasta, noodles, and rice.
Consume moderate amounts of lean meats, poultry, fish and reduced-fat dairy products, and moderate amounts of


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 22, 2020)

High blood pressure (or hypertension) is a blood pressure reading above 140/90 mm Hg. A high reading puts you at risk for a number of serious health conditions, including stroke and heart disease. Long-term high blood pressure has been shown to increase the likelihood of an individual developing cardiovascular disease. Other complications of high blood pressure include:



poor circulation
damage to the heart muscle and tissue
risk of heart attack
risk of stroke


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 30, 2020)

A lot of modern research has shown that this herb is very beneficial in managing and treating high blood pressure. Of course, medicines alone will not help, you must also choose a healthier diet and lifestyle that assists the medicines and helps in keeping your blood pressure in control.


----------

